# Filling holes



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That method is widely used. Use epoxy not poly and then paint over the fill. If you have a small amount of gel coat then use that instead of paint. Just note that gel does not stick well to epoxy.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> That method is widely used. Use epoxy not poly and then paint over the fill. If you have a small amount of gel coat then use that instead of paint. Just note that gel does not stick well to epoxy.


Something like marine tex or is there something more ideal?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Marine tex is a good choice. But for the small amount you are talking use items that you may have at home already. Epoxy is the best choice. Testors paint comes in 20 shades of white and costs $2.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

You may also want to consider using what I call a "transition board". Mount a hardwood board using the old holes, and mount your new device, using stainless steel T-nuts, to the board.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

richg99 said:


> You may also want to consider using what I call a "transition board". Mount a hardwood board using the old holes, and mount your new device, using stainless steel T-nuts, to the board.


Rich, you are too practical. This is microskiff and that would add weight, which would add draft which slows down the boat and ultimately won't be as skinny.

Please leave your practical thoughts for another site.


----------

